# airgun vs. fox



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

anyone actually ever take a fox with an airgun, cuz i got one around my house the nearly kill my cat last nite...
and i took a crack at him with my benjiman sheridan in .177 with a predator pellet but i cleanly missed.

www.predatorpellets.com


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

there is a website, i forget its name, but it has a picture gallery of peoples air rifles and there kills. there was a guy who took out a fox with a head shot at 28 yards. he was using a .22 pre charge with a fps of 850. i doubt you could with a .177 pellet though. if you can get a clean shot on the base of the neck by the head you CAN, i did wiht my break barrel at 14 yards, kill a ground hog which is significantly bigger than a fox


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Brower Use a real gun if you dont have one or cant use one for some reason try using a Havaheart live cage trap.


----------

